# handfeeding supplies? (Spoon Feeding Syringe)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok are these two syringes ok? i know im going to get one more, though i'd rather use the spoon... the spoon though i cant find ANYWHERE. so i made one with a plastic spoon... will it be ok? got the idea from srtiels' photo bucket with the syringe-spoon thing... only i dont have the tools to bend a metal spoon like she did. i improvised, but i want to know if its ok or if i should just chuck it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha that looks good


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hey...good idea on attaching the spoon to the syringe.

Here is a collage I've been working on...I still have to add the type. Basiclly what you do I put a cup of water in the microwave and get it to boil. Dunk the plastic spoon in it for 10 secs. Pull it out and quickly use your fingertips to shape/bend the edges into a funnel tip. It might take a couple tries to get the shape right.

*Take Care...the water will be hot, so handle the cup with a towel or glove.*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! i got the idea from your metal on on your photo bucket. if i have to handfeed id rather use the spoon because the syringe has higher risk of asperation and ive heard stories on the chick bobbing the head too much and the syringe causing injuries. id rather spend more time cleaning up a mess and taking longer to feed than injure or aspirate a chick  i will follow your collage!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I beleive ANY way you *orally* handfeed there is a risk of aspiration. It ususally occurs if the food is delivered faster than the chick can swallow.

The only type of hand-feeding utencil that totally reduces any risk of aspiration is using a soft flexible tube attached to the syringe. I use these: http://www.innovetpet.com/products3cbig.php


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wonder where you can get those without ordering online (no visa or credit or paypal so out of luck there. my supplies have to be bought at stores... or kijiji but i dont think id trust something like that used.


we have petsmart (biggest store around), petwise, pet valu, and corbrets. i will NOT step foot in corbretts. theyre disgusting. so no go, i dont care if they have the supplies (dont know if they do) i will not shop there. the supplies are even grimy and dirty.

so i dont have many options to look for stuff like that. only place that carries anything related to breeding is petsmart and petwise, but only petsmart carries formula and syringes. petwise will order stuff from their companies upon request though. im going to see that option with them regarding formula anyways


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since both stores carry that stuff see if one of them can order them for you...you could ask for a "crop" tube and see if they can get it for you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*wonder where you can get those without ordering online (no visa or credit or paypal so out of luck there*
*---------------------------------------------------*

Do they sell pre-paid Visa or MasterCards up in Canada? These would be good to have on hand for online ordering.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, we do have them and weve looked into them but my fiance doesnt want to get any of that right now 

i will use the spoon/syringe IF i have to. hoping parents feed but if miss dally doesnt allow tsuka to help, then i may have to assist feed. though nwoodrow gave me some advice on this.

since tsuka is living out of cage right now, i gave him his own box to still go through with the nesting. when dally lays, once i can candle them and figure out which ones are infertile, i give tsuka the infertile ones. then when the fertile ones are ready to hatch, swap some out with him so he can raise some of the clutch... i may see if i can do that as thats a do able option... though tsuka is living out of the cage


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i may see if i can do that as thats a do able option... though tsuka is living out of the cage*
*--------------------------------------*

Wow...that sounds like an interesting game plan. Males generally are more maternal then females.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just have to make sure the carrier is placed in front of the nestbox as he sleeps in the carrier at night and is out all day. but obviously i cant put the box in the carrier LOL

this is what hes sleeping in at night. but its all we have available thats big enough for him to spend more than travel in.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oh...another thought...If you have a shecking acct. then you would have a Debit Card. if so you can use this to order online from any places that accept credit cards.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a chequing account on my debit. i can use that online???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have a chequing account on my debit. i can use that online???


--------------------------

Yes...if the Debit Card has 16 numbers (EX: 000 000 000 000, substibute real #'s for the 0's), and an expiration date. Most Debit cards will have either a Visa or MC logo on them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ill check our accounts. that may be good to know for future reference. thanks for the info


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope, only 13 digits and no credit or visa symbols  oh well. i got the basics, ill have to use what i have and just be extra careful and cross my fingers that i dont have to handfeed lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*just be extra careful and cross my fingers that i dont have to handfeed lol*
*-------------------------------------------------------*

Hey....you'll do fine  if you are ever feel apprehesive about doing something....relax, take a deep breath, exhale and count to 10. It is when you are nervous or trying to hard that accidents happens.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ill try. if i have to syringe feed, i point the syringe to what side of the bird's mouth?


oh, posted photos of dally in "dally and tsuka 2011" can you tell if theres any other splits she has?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you point to the right side of his mouth so when your looking eye to eye the sryinge in your right hand with tip towards your left shoulder.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, thanks  thats good to know. its towards MY left then


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If you're left handed like me, you can turn baby away from you and feed towards the right. I was fretting last year about not having all function of my right hand and came up with that as I was pulling hair trying to figure it out.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*if i have to syringe feed, i point the syringe to what side of the bird's mouth?*
*---------------------------------------------------*

You would aim towards* the birds right side* of the throat.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im right handed mostly... so that works. right hand, right side... easy enough to remember. thanks

srtiels, can i save your images to my computer so i can have quick reference to them if needed?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Feel free to save any of my images for personal use  You could probably practice the hand grop on Dally or Tuska if they'll allow it.....or even one of your friendly smaller birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha ill try with mango. i dont want to stress dally out though shes my calmest and gentlest and tamest. tsuka... ill get bit. munch, ill get my fingers ripped off. worst i gotta worry about with mango is squirming...

and thanks, this way i can quick glance at some if needed instead of asking too many questions on here that are already answered in your photos


----------

